# Blanking Plates??



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi folks,

Does anyone know a website where i can get some blanking plates for a Hamster Heaven?

Be greatful for your help


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone?? I need to order these asap once i can find some


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

i'm sorry i can't help, hopefully someone will be along soon to help you out.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

*has no idea what a blanking plate is*


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

metame said:


> *has no idea what a blanking plate is*


They go on cages to block off the holes when you dont want to use the tubes.

Our new hammie Poppy is enjoying her new Hamster Heaven, but all she is doing is living in the tubes! She is pooing, weeing, eating and sleeping in them!

We have stopped her getting to them from the inside of the cage but she is still trying to climb up into the top ones.

So we need the blanking plates asap to totally block them off for the time being


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

They can order them in Pets at home. I think it cost me about 80p when I got one, it was actually the yellow square piece I was after but it had one of the clear bubble parts attached.

They also have them on ebay (but a bit more expensive, might be able to combine postage though):
Savic Metro & Spelos Cage Accessories - Ring & Cover on eBay (end time 02-Mar-10 10:05:17 GMT)

Or the rotastak plugs also work perfectly (They are what I use as I only had one of the savic end pieces!)
(Rotostak) Accessories Wall/Floor Plugs (21011) - NEW on eBay (end time 29-Mar-10 19:16:42 BST)


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xshellx said:


> They go on cages to block off the holes when you dont want to use the tubes.
> 
> Our new hammie Poppy is enjoying her new Hamster Heaven, but all she is doing is living in the tubes! She is pooing, weeing, eating and sleeping in them!
> 
> ...


ah, ok. Cool


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Flissy said:


> They can order them in Pets at home. I think it cost me about 80p when I got one, it was actually the yellow square piece I was after but it had one of the clear bubble parts attached.
> 
> They also have them on ebay (but a bit more expensive, might be able to combine postage though):
> Savic Metro & Spelos Cage Accessories - Ring & Cover on eBay (end time 02-Mar-10 10:05:17 GMT)
> ...


many thanks flissy!!


----------

